# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring demonic dreams, maybe even ritual...

## yurivanvugt

First of all i want to make clear, no one in my family is religious, except for my aunt. The only thing she teached me was, if you feel helpless always call out for Jesus, in any situation. I really didnt believe that kind of stuf, but maybe this time she might ve been right...

2 days ago i had this really weird dream of being paralyzed but still somehow continues of my surroundings. I came home very late, because i had a good time with some friends of mine, so i was extremely tired. When im that tired i often fall a sleep immediately without even knowing it.

I realized i was already dreaming, but still to 30% awake. This kind of scared me so i tried to wake up again, which i somehow managed. After a few times switching back and forth between dreaming/ seeing imaginary things inside my head, i felt a sleep completely. 

Right then i felt an enormous energetic force field around me, which rapidly turned into a sensation of being layed upon fire. It felt so horrible and i also couldn't move. It was already too late when i realized, that this must be some kind of demonic energy around me, and immediately i heard a deep oppressive voice saying these 3 words "LOOK UNDER YOU!!". I knew exactly that he meant the pits of hell...
I woke up instantly, but was too scared to move, and i could still feel that my whole body was tingling either of me being cold or the illusion of being burned alive.


This hasn't been the first 'demonic' dream i had, about 4 months before that, i had the same feeling of being paralyzed and also half asleep half awake. This time i could hear for a few seconds some unknown language's been spoken, and also an (what i think) portal, or energy sucking ritual pentagram being summoned right next to me. I knew immediately that it was demonic to the 100%. The pentagram looked quit big, with black, purple, and red colored lines. The experience didnt last long, but it was enough to give me a real big shock.

I also had one dream were i could see an all black foggy figure standing at the end of my bed, shooting black arrows at me. In my dream i realized this, but the room was so dark i could only walk out of it by touching my surroundings until i touched the door where i escaped through. I walked back to my parents room, and tried to put on the lights in the hallway and my bedroom, but nothing worked. I crawled between my parents and told them about it, but as usually they didnt believe me. Suddenly that same dark presence came into my parents bedroom as well, and i wanted to yell at my parents to wake up, but then i saw in there eye's that they too were under 'its' control and tried to bite my neck. With this immense fear i finally woke up, and was totally scared... 

Another thing that also occurred, this year was that my father was diagnosed with cancer. I heard that some demons can cause illnesses or other nasty stuff. Luckily my father survived, and is now back to normal and home again. But im not really sure if that would have anything to do with my demonic 'dreams/experiences'

Anyway... some little advice would be really appreciated!

----------

